# Changing Startup Impact



## nerv11 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering how one would change the startup impact of a program, I can't seem to find an option anywhere. I want to change from low to high.
I recall doing it somewhere in W7 some time ago.
Thanks


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Could you elaborate?

What do you mean by startup Impact?
That term eludes me

If you mean just speeding up program, there are quite a few tutorials and Articles

Here are a couple
Speed up the loading of Windows 8 start up programs -
How to Speed Up Windows 8 Startup Programs | TechNorms


----------



## nerv11 (Sep 2, 2009)

In Task manager, under Startup, you have a list of programs that start when the computer does. I want to change one to High. I've followed the tutorials you gave me, hopefully that helps! Thanks!


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah, Had a feeling that what you meant, the word Startup Impact just didn't register

Should be good to go.


----------

